# H: Paypal W: FOW Germans [IRL]



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey,

I'm after following stuff (BF models, in blisters or assembled but not painted):
- 2x Tiger I E (Zimmerit or not) - one with commander in the hatch, on without
- 4x Marder II

Offers including P&P to Ireland on PM please.

thanks


----------

